# Prizefighter: International Heavyweights RBR!



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:bluesuit

Quarter-final 1: Albert Sosnowski 15st 13 ½lb v Maurice Harris 17st 3 ½lb
Quarter-final 2: Noureddine Meddoune 17st 7 ¼lb v Kevin Johnson 17st 5lb
Quarter-final 3: Tor Hamer 16st 3 ½lb v Marcelo Luiz Nascimento 16st 3lb
Quarter-final 4: Tom Dallas 16st 9 ½lb v Tom Little 18st 8lb


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

should be quite enjoyable, this


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I know Kevin Johnson is the redhot favourite, but what are Tor Hamers chances? Wasnt there a bit of hype about him before he took his first L?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

It`s been awhile since we have had a good prizefighter,hopefuly this will good,it`s got potential


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Bajingo, I have a confession bro. I never really watched the show but in The Big Bang theory, there is this queer bloke with a catchphrase. Apparently it is *Bazinga*. I've been falsely judging you for a while now, not that I don't like you as a poster, I just thought you liked shit catchphrases.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck sake Eddie, why are these cunts in the ring. :-(


----------



## DanielJFiasco (Jun 4, 2012)

What the fuck! A bit of live music on SS1...


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

who is this prick?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Dave said:


> Bajingo, I have a confession bro. I never really watched the show but in The Big Bang theory, there is this queer bloke with a catchphrase. Apparently it is *Bazinga*. I've been falsely judging you for a while now, not that I don't like you as a poster, I just thought you liked shit catchphrases.


I don't really watch it either :lol: I stole the name from someone on another forum and just stuck with it. Would have chosen something better when I signed up here but then nobody would know who I was.


----------



## Journeyman Jeff (Jun 6, 2012)

What the fuck.....


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit... At least boxnation have Dappy... lol


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I know Kevin Johnson is the redhot favourite, but what are Tor Hamers chances? Wasnt there a bit of hype about him before he took his first L?


I'm still trying to remember if I seen him on ESPN or was if there was talk of him getting put on there before the loss. Seems to have a decent amateur career and with a good deal of hype he must be capable of doing something.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The crowd is loving this:lol:


----------



## Journeyman Jeff (Jun 6, 2012)

antcull said:


> Fuck sake Eddie, why are these cunts in the ring. :-(


Rather them then audley


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Always makes me crack up the way they dress casual for Prizefighter. :lol:

Glen giving his stamp of approval to the tunes, going to be a ridiculous night. :deal


----------



## tony mush (Jun 1, 2012)

lol showing the 3 punches kingpin landed on wlad


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

So Johnson wants to fight Haye and Chrisora.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

antcull said:


> Always makes me crack up the way they dress casual for Prizefighter. :lol:
> 
> Glen giving his stamp of approval to the tunes, going to be a ridiculous night. :deal


:lol: I know its like dress down fridays when prizefighter is on

Johnson seems up for it going from the interview didn't look in great shape though.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Never really been into Prizefighter (especially the last couple) but I'm actually looking forward to this one.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

My first rbr on 'the home of internet boxing' CHB :happy

WAR JOHNSON


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

LHL said:


> Johnson seems up for it going from the interview didn't look in great shape though.


He always looks bulky and not in great shape to be fair.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone seen little before? If he has a punch he can win.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Never seen this Tor Hamer but he's getting alot of hype making me double think about going for that Brazilian who fought Fury for the winner.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> I don't really watch it either :lol:


Fair play mate, happy to have cleared that up :lol:

Johnson taking it serious? I think he sees some decent uk pay cheques coming of the back of this.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> He always looks bulky and not in great shape to be fair.


Was thinking that soon as I posted no matter who he fights he looks decent but you just feel he hasn't pushed himself that bit more.

Looking forward to this for a change.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

LHL said:


> Anyone seen little before? If he has a punch he can win.


Never seen him. But he's fat and weighed in even higher than normal, and you never know but he doesn't seem like a puncher.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

What happened to the automatic post refresh thing? Thought that was quality for the last RbR I was here for.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thor was a pretty good amateur I think. At 4/1, it's not bad value


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

no auto refresh? Its a pain in the ass without


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Harris is a good bet for the first fight, Sosnowski looks done.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

@Bajingo looks like they are giving Dallas a easy trip to the final then.
@antcull so did i mate. saved me having to F5 every few minutes.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

They took auto refresh off after it was causing problems for some, and others didn't like it.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Ye like Harris he got robbed against Gerber as well


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Reckon Sosnowsi might blow Harris out here.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

LHL said:


> @antcull so did i mate. saved me having to F5 every few minutes.


Click the refresh button just above the reply box. :good


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Dallas 5/6 to win on paddy power just against little


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> no auto refresh? Its a pain in the ass without


Agreed, couple people didn't like it so looks like they've ditched it. I thought it was great.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

@Supermanintights my "reload" button doesn't work.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Click the refresh button just above the reply box. :good


:good

On the modified Onyx skin thing that doesn't show up properly, was looking ages for it and had to highlight the box it's in to see the text.

Cheers though.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-9 Sugar moe


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Good opener.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Sosnowski is so easy to hit and hasn't really landed a lot, 10-9 Harris


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 USA.

Funny watching Abert's legs going.

Round 1 of the first fight, and we alreayd have aruuuum punches :happy


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Harris looking relaxed big right hands though Sosnowski looks really poor


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

@Wallet thanks mate didn't know they had that.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Agreed, couple people didn't like it so looks like they've ditched it. I thought it was great.


fair enough.. Its too difficult to keep up and watch the fights though without it for me.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

19-19


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Sos looking poor but Harris give the judges a reason to give him that round by not doing enough.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

All to win in the last.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

All on this round


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: that left hand cracked me up! But with that lazy attitude, Harris could be Mexican.

19-19


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> @Supermanintights my "reload" button doesn't work.


What skin/browser are you using? I'm currently doing tech work, so certain mods/features may be switched off for small periods (shouldn't really affect anyone too much) while I'm doing stuff. I just tested it and it works for me/I don't think I've touched that yet to be honest. Maybe no one had replied? What happened?



antcull said:


> :good
> 
> On the modified Onyx skin thing that doesn't show up properly, was looking ages for it and had to highlight the box it's in to see the text.
> 
> Cheers though.


You didn't hear this from me, but I believe we can expect a new skin in the coming days/week... :hey


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugly last round after the promising first.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

@Supermanintights I really liked that dark skin that was here a week or so ago, what happened to that? Can you only have a certain amount of skins available?

29-28 Sosnowski


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

29-28 Sosnowski


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Harris just looked a sparring partner in there. Landed some nice shots but didn't follow them up.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I have it 29-28 Sosnowski.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Harris was too lazy there


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

If Harris was in half decent shape he would've won that.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Supermanintights said:


> What skin/browser are you using? I'm currently doing tech work, so certain mods/features may be switched off for small periods (shouldn't really affect anyone too much) while I'm doing stuff. I just tested it and it works for me/I don't think I've touched that yet to be honest. Maybe no one had replied? What happened?


I think it just must have been that no one was replying thinking about it now :lol:. I did really enjoy the auto reload though tbh, if there's any way you could make it a choice for the user I'm sure a few of us would really appreciate it.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Harris was looking at the clock in the third, thinking he could pinch the round.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Evening all :hi:

Prizefighter is shite.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Kingpin could have a shock when he realises how rough it can get in there with a 3 round KO tournament, hope he beats this Moroccan though, my ex was Moroccan, fuck her.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Kingpin could have a shock when he realises how rough it can get in there with a 3 round KO tournament, hope he beats this Moroccan though, my ex was Moroccan, fuck her.


:lol: I also agree on the auto reload that was good.

Anyone seen the Moroccan fight seems to have a bit of a following


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

It isn't a stretch to think Johnson could be outworked in one of the first two rounds against this guy than anything can happen. Can't afford to just think he can outbox this guy on the back foot for all 3 rounds here.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

James Brown......you legend Kingpin.


----------



## gasman (Jun 5, 2012)

Who has everyone got to win this?


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Could be fight of the night this:thumbsup


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

LHL said:


> :lol: I also agree on the auto reload that was good.
> 
> Anyone seen the Moroccan fight seems to have a bit of a following


Nope, but he's come out to an epic track, KO1.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

The Automatic.....you twat Noureddine


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

@gasman has to be Kingpin on paper but its prizefighter...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

venusdiablo is doing the RBR on ESB :err


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Kingpin could have a shock when he realises how rough it can get in there with a 3 round KO tournament, hope he beats this Moroccan though, my ex was Moroccan, fuck her.


Not that fat bird in the smash and brag thread?


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Rooq said:


> venusdiablo is doing the RBR on ESB :err


? This isn't on primetime.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> venusdiablo is doing the RBR on ESB :err


:lol: damn


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Thats mad odds for a 3 rounder.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Oooh this guy's from Bristol :happy

WAR whatever his name is.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Whoaaaaa........lovely shot.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Down goes fatty!

Pretty good from Johnson


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Not that fat bird in the smash and brag thread?


No no no, wouldn't commit myself to that mate. I've posted her before but thought it was immoral to knock it in that thread considering I was a *** and didn't even smash.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Well, that's that. Could be easy this for Kingpin.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

You can tell he's now based in Bristol...


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Well thats my £3 bet fucked


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice Johnson needed that. Shit stoppage should of been stopped when he smashed off the ropes for a count. After that though Sos could have success if he can avoid that right hand from Kingpin.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Sweet. Him v Sosnowski should be pretty good.

Next fight will be fight of the night :deal


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Why is guru advertising a sade 2011 tour? :lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Nex 2 fights should be good.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Post Box said:


> No no no, wouldn't commit myself to that mate. I've posted her before but thought it was immoral to knock it in that thread considering I was a *** and didn't even smash.


:lol:


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha forgot Kingpin was a trash talker!


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

haha, this man can sell tickets chatting this shit. Big fights to be made over here!!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

What's even worse is that Johnson seems to have rehearsed this :lol:


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

WTF is Johnson on about? :lol:

"Gonna catch me some goats!"


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Kingpin is the new Ali!!!!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: London Brigde is falling down? The fuck!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Johnson sounds like the 2nd coming of Mike Tyson :rofl


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Johnson>>>Ali


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: London Brigde is falling down? The fuck!


London Bridge ain't falling down I thought it was?


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

He did say " im gonna catch myself some goats and tigers baby" erm ok mr johnson, you go for it baby
WTF he on about


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Thought that was fucking great, came off actually funny chatting shit about goats and tigers instead of a prick that's trying too hard like most do.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Put £15 on Dallas to beat Little gets back £27 seems a bit too good to be true. Hoping Little doesn't throw anything at all.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

You heard it here first guys goats and tigers, goats and tigers.....


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> London Bridge ain't falling down I thought it was?


Either way, WTF was he on about :lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Going for the Brazilian to win the whole tournament, fuck it.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Jesus this is pretty bad. Wonder if Manilow is online :lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Bazza!


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Lola :lol:

What a ringwalk tune. Hope he wins now.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Either way, WTF was he on about :lol:


God only knows haha.

Nasciemto just EVENTED prizefighter, Manilow


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Brazilian EVT wins already!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

This should be good reading on Hamer and seeing the Brazilian there's a good chance the styles will match up well.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

These 2 lads can bang, eyes open


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

which 2


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-9 Hamer


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Tor. He looks a tiny HW tho, more like a LHW.

Lola lookin too wild


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Where are they getting this lack of power thing from? 10 KOs in 15 aint bad.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Hamers gumshield seems to be ill-fitting


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Good opener. Both showed signs that they can punch.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

widdy said:


> which 2


the 2 in the ring.

bama


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got in, what did i miss in the 1st 2 quarter-finals.

Nas has had some more tats done since he fought Fury but he looks worse than I remember. Hamer looks pretty slick


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Where are they getting this lack of power thing from? 10 KOs in 15 aint bad.


very true,who has he knocked out ?


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> the 2 in the ring.
> 
> bama


:smug:bbb


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

20-18 Hamer


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Hamer is small and compact, I like him but doesnt have heavyweight power.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Hamer 2-0 looks a real live underdog for the tournament. the Brazilian looked all over the place there.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

2-0 Tor, looking good. 

Lola is crap, let's be honest. My nan could probably box better than this, and she has cancer


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

widdy said:


> very true,who has he knocked out ?


Nobody of note but neither has the other guy and they talk about him like some fearsome puncher


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Hamers gumshield seems to be ill-fitting


Looks like he has one of those upper and lower ones, weird


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

nice punches there


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice moves from Hamer. never a legit knockdown though.


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

The Brazilian looks like a latino Eddie Hearn.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Nobody of note but neither has the other guy and they talk about him like some fearsome puncher


i know, neither are big punches at all


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Hamer has a nice style.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell, how wild is Nascimento, how crude can you be.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: Must be some wind off those things. Never a knock down though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hamer is a decent fighter, can't punch for shit though.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

30-26 Hamer


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

That was completely retarded!


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Tor Hamer was a great bet for this considering the favourable draw he's got.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

You can see why Hamer had a bit of hype nice style. Lacking in size and power but looks a smart fighter.



Although he was fighting a complete lunatic in there


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Hamer was decent then, if he had a bit more power he'd be a real danger.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Impressed Hamer, hope his lack of power doesn't take take too much out of him going the distance for the final.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Del boy on twitter..

Derek Chisora ‏@dellboychisora
At Prize Fighter and I can't believe Sky sports actually pay for this. These guys look like they walked out the pun and put gloved on

:lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

managed to put a sneaky fiver on hamer at 9-2


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

29-28 lol


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: 29-28. Hamer's face when that was read was funny.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> 29-28 lol


This.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Who had it 29-28? :lol:


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

What an articulate young man


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

haha nice interview, I like him.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

wrimc said:


> What an articulate young man


Not enough rhymes


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

im looking forward to this one more than any,want to see if dallas has lost it completely or can make a bit of a comeback,a little bit


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Hamer will make Dallas look stupider than he sounds (if he gets through)


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Hamer will make Dallas look stupider than he sounds (if he gets through)


He better. Hope he wins by KO so Hamer's odds move out a bit


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

"i've come, i've come to get down!!"


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

LHL said:


> He better. Hope he wins by KO so Hamer's odds move out a bit


This


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Dallas simply has to win this fight! It's kinda acceptable if he loses to one of the yanks, but losing to a 3-0 novice would be the end of his career


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Dallas looks at least 35.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Dallas


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

dallas gonna get koed here


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Little is gonna win this I think, Dallas looked terrible against Skelton.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dallas is still completely shite :-(


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-10


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

1-0 Little, Dallas is crap but at least he's throwing something unlike with Skelton.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Little round but he looks done there


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

little round


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Little. Busier, and hit Dallas every time with that right hand!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Entertaining round.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting round. Dallas looks a bit shaky.


----------



## Barry Manilow (Jun 8, 2012)

LHL said:


> Jesus this is pretty bad. Wonder if Manilow is online :lol:


What do you want?


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

looks like a decent boxer does little,could do with getting shut of a couple of stone the fat cunt


----------



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

Chaps


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Little looks fucked but still dropping the bombs.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

the 3rd could get embarrassing!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Fun fight but Hamer destroys either of them.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Dallas round for me, even tho Little landed the best punch.

Fat Tom looks fucked


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

This is gonna be a walk in the park for Hamer, whoever wins.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

20-20


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

A Johnson/Hamer final has to be nailed on.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

fattie is fucked


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahahahahaha he's fucked.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank fuck jesus I knew Dallas was shite but I'm never putting money on him again.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

fuck me the yanks will be laughing there cocks off,


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Good bit of exercise for Little though.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:rofl Little was completely fucked. Could barely stand. Fair play to him he give it a go.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: thats the funniest shit I've ever seen. A stoppage due to tiredness?


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking hell. As exciting that was its embarrassing too. Johnson and Hamer must be in the back pissing themselves.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

That was a fun fight. Dallas looked a lot more focused & motivated than he did against Skelton.

His defense is ridiculous, his reflexes are awful & his anticipation is non-existant. but I still like watching him fight :lol:


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Ref literally peeling Little off of the canvas


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

If Little lost some weight and worked on his stamina he could have a future. Dallas is fucked. Hamer will be getting an easy KO.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

DrMo said:


> That was a fun fight.* Dallas looked a lot more focused & motivated than he did against Skelton.*
> 
> His defense is ridiculous, his reflexes are awful & his anticipation is non-existant. but I still like watching him fight :lol:


Thank god I missed that fight then :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Ref literally peeling Little off of the canvas


:rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR Tom Dallas :lol: :bbb


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: thats the funniest shit I've ever seen. A stoppage due to tiredness?


little needs to get in a gym and do a bit of training,looks like he trains on big macs


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Dave said:


> Good bit of exercise for Little though.


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Why can someone have so much heart in a fight yet not be arsed to get in shape? Good effort from Little but he could have won if he'd been fitter. Jesus Dallas sounds like an extra from the hills have eyes:lol:.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Ref literally peeling Little off of the canvas


:lol: Yea, the ref was like an annoyed trainer. "get up soppy bollocks, your not hurt"


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: thats the funniest shit I've ever seen. A stoppage due to tiredness?


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

That was sugar Tom's plans all along, win by lettting the other guy getting completely fucked. Genius plan


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

wrimc said:


> Ref literally peeling Little off of the canvas


:rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Kingpin will beat Sosnowski, who was never all that but has supposedly been dreadful in his last few.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

"Bubba Shrimp"
"Snoop Dog Dog"

:rofl atsch


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> "Bubba Shrimp"
> "Snoop Dog Dog"
> 
> :rofl atsch


:rofl

"A real Tom Dallas fan" :lol:


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: thats the funniest shit I've ever seen. A stoppage due to tiredness?


After 2 1/2 rounds. :lol:

Gotta love Prizefighter.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"I liked Tom Dallas in that last fight... He looked good!" :rofl


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking forward to Hamer Vs Dallas now


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Both Johnson and Hamer are gonna do complete numbers in their next fights.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Surely hamer must be worth a nibble to stop [email protected]/4. I know he can't punch but Dallas is fucked


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Is Dallas' head a magnet? He has the worst defense in boxing!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :rofl
> 
> "A real Tom Dallas fan" :lol:


Who has never seen him fight before apparently as he thought Dallas 'should've come out more *explosive*' atsch :rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

antcull said:


> After 2 1/2 rounds. :lol:
> 
> Gotta love Prizefighter.


Ifs shocking :lol: Galento is a figure of fun for many but while a fat welterweight he could do the rounds againsttop quality opposition. This was a fat guy gassing out against Tom Dallas :lol:


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

fuck me i just nipped to the otherside,60 odd replies to checkhoos 200 odd replies,good shit


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

At least prizefighter is decent laugh tonight :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

'He looks like buba gump scrimp' while pointing to his lip :rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

His finest hour was when he got battered by Vitali atsch Surely beating Danny Williams was his finest moment?! 

And that says it all about the rise and fall of Sosnowski. Average. Beat a past it Danny in a competitive fight. Looked crap afterwards. Did little against Vitali. Shot.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Ifs shocking :lol: Galento is a figure of fun for many but while a fat welterweight he could do the rounds againsttop quality opposition. This was a fat guy gassing out against Tom Dallas :lol:


:lol: :rofl


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

johnson with fuck snowwhatyamecallit up bad


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Polish glass about to get shattered


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Kingpin gonna shatter Polish glass here :yep


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Johnson is wank too :lol: I forgot how poor he was.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Johnson is slick and black. He can defend himself well but that's about it.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Sosnowski 10-9 all the way.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Strange start. 10-9 Sos


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-10


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hamers going all the way in this. watt's right about Johnson, far too negative to beat Hamer.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah 10-9 the Pole, he didnt do much but Johnson done fuck all :lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Bad start for both, WTF is Johnson doing?

Bet on Hamer to win this, he'll flatten Dallas and beat either of these guys if they fight like this.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

That's an impossible round to score really. Johnson won it for me because Sownoski didn't land anything and Kingpin made him miss with everything.

One day legend will say that Kevin 'Kingpin' Johnson won a round without throwing a punch :deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Johnson is wank.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Lads, Is the Smash on for me here? 









Just started chatting to her cos this fight is shit :conf


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: @Roe he landed a short right uppercut at the end.

Johnson took round 2, just.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

19-19


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This is boring. So I'm trolling the ESB RbR. Check out my latest post (if your not banned)


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

It's all down to the last round, shit fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> :lol: @Roe he landed a short right uppercut at the end.


:-( I know he ruined it right at the finish.
@12downfor10 - yes. You're in. End and mock.


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

20-19 Johnson


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Lad fucking plough that slut, she wants it bad.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> This is boring. So I'm trolling the ESB RbR. Check out my latest post (if your not banned)


:lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Johnson is _shiiiiit_ :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> This is boring. So I'm trolling the ESB RbR. Check out my latest post (if your not banned)


:rofl


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

This fight is shit, I might aswell fap one out after reading that screensnap.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

bag of shit,johnson is one lazy negative twat


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Post Box said:


> This fight is shit, I might aswell fap one out after reading that screensnap.


:rofl


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

30-28 Johnson


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> This is boring. So I'm trolling the ESB RbR. Check out my latest post (if your not banned)


Hahahahaha


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Johnson probably won that round. In an ideal World they'd both had been chucked out halfway through the second round. Very poor indeed.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Right I'll get her number, I'm working at the Bruce Springsteen concert with her tommorow so I'll just ask if she wants a drink after and then try and work my magic :heh


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm banned :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: at Sosnowski raising his hand. He barely landed a punch there.

Crowd booing.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

So much for catching the goats and tigers.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Right I'll get her number, I'm working at the Bruce Springsteen concert with her tommorow so I'll just ask if she wants a drink after and then try and work my magic :heh


Maybe by the end of the night you'll be dancing in the dark

I'll get me coat


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

At least @12downfor10 is getting a shag out of this.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Just read that screengrab. Smash it, she's well up for it. The whore


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I hate Kevin Johnson. The guy is a bum. And he talks utter bollocks.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

The jury has reached it's verdict, yo


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Post Box said:


> This fight is shit, I might aswell fap one out after reading that screensnap.


:rofl

If all goes well I'll post some filth in the Smash and Brag for my CHB breadbins.

:lol: at Johnson


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Johnson and Sosnowski are the truth.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

:hammer

And he has the number 

:bluesuit


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

dallas is gonna come out a changed man,he has his confidence back now,he gonna smash the yank up :deal:horse


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> :hammer
> 
> And he has the number
> 
> :bluesuit


:happy


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> :hammer
> 
> And he has the number
> 
> :bluesuit


Well done mush.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> :hammer
> 
> And he has the number
> 
> :bluesuit


Action pics or STFU


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

It's a cert to come to nothing now I've pre-bragged haha. I'll give it my seedy best though. 

Hamer's gonna make Dallas look crap here.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR HAMER!


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Tyson'esque!!!!! boom!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hamer not fucking about with Dallas, good move.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

There's the Fucking Power. BOOM!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Fuck sake Dallas :-(


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice shot selection from Hamer, even though Dallas is shite.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Surely that has to be the end of Dallas now, not that he was ever there, but he has been destroyed consistently at domestic level, there's pretty much nowhere for him to go.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

FUCK! This was tonight?!?? ARGH


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl Dallas got bummed, harshly.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

chatty said:


> Surely that has to be the end of Dallas now, not that he was ever there, but he has been destroyed consistently at domestic level, there's pretty much nowhere for him to go.


Got to be. Just seen the replay. He can't keep doing this.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Tor Hamer is the future :deal

Nobody (apart from David Price and Matt Skelton) does that to Tom Dallas.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

LUNNY FUCKED UP, great entertainment, like a gypsy fair of years gone by.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

@12downfor10 easy. You are in all you have to do is not fuck things up. Not as easy as it sounds...


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> FUCK! This was tonight?!?? ARGH


oops. some of the fights are worth a watch if you can catch a repeat.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Roe said:


> Tor Hamer is the future :deal


THOR HAMMER!


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

jesus,dallas need to give up,bed time,the wifes calling,fucking shades of twating gray,gotta be better that the final though


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Dave said:


> LUNNY FUCKED UP, great entertainment, like a gypsy fair of years gone by.


Big time. atsch

Fucks sake. Been looking forward to this for a while too.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Tor a G! That was pretty impressive


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Tor a G! That was pretty impressive


Was it though? Dallas was completely fucked anyway.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Big time. atsch
> 
> Fucks sake. Been looking forward to this for a while too.


nevermind..at least you get to see my new favourite american heavyweight in the final


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Was it though? Dallas was completely fucked anyway.


Yeah I know he was fucked, but I thought he picked his shots very well, stepped back, and unleashed the swag all over Dallas


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rooq said:


> nevermind..at least you get to see my new favourite american heavyweight in the final


This Tor guy been good? Never seen him before.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Khan's gonna blow him out I reckon


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: at this interview.

"I don't know."


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

WTF Johnson? 
hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

What sort of retarded interview is this


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Hamer favourite now. Done really well so far hope he comes out aggressive Johnson can lose this just from being too tentative.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: a tenner Johnson fails a drugs test, he must be on smack! :lol:

'burger king is my way' :rofl


----------



## antcull (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl Johnson doesn't know where he is. 

Oh wait: 'Burger King it's my way. Play with my dog watch him fight some squirrels, I am who I am, going straight to the airport, from the hood, I'm not gonna drown. Straight home to cash my cheque'


:rofl:rofl:rofl

What a hero


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

hahahahahahahaha Kev has the chat!! he's just like the Kev up my local working mens club.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: 
"Straight to Home to cash ma Check"


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

These interviews are cringeworthy, fucking mongs


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

ATG interview by the Kingpin.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

We changed tactics because Dallas is a southpaw :lol: fuck man! 

Best prizefighter ever!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Did Dallas even fight southpaw or not?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Johnson's promoters are as stupid as him :lol:


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

someone made a bet on Sosnowski to beat Johnson in the first round, thinking he'd also get a return if the fight went the distance and any of the judges scored that round to him.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Has Kingpins team ever seen him fight themselves?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hamer evens to knockout Johnson :rofl Fucking hell. No chance.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Think Kingpins gonna be in for a shock here, bring him wayyyyyyy back down to reality.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anybody seen the tard on the other site in RBR who put money on skybet round betting thinking it meant that fighter would win that round :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Has anybody seen the tard on the other site in RBR who put money on skybet round betting thinking it meant that fighter would win that round :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> someone made a bet on Sosnowski to beat Johnson in the first round, thinking he'd also get a return if the fight went the distance and any of the judges scored that round to him.


Bet he's pissed off.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Has anybody seen the tard on the other site in RBR who put money on skybet round betting thinking it meant that fighter would win that round :lol:


yeah...he seems to have disappeared after my last comment to him


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Has anybody seen the tard on the other site in RBR who put money on skybet round betting thinking it meant that fighter would win that round :lol:


:lol: what a cock! He most have thought 8/1 was great odds to win a round :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Has anybody seen the tard on the other site in RBR who put money on skybet round betting thinking it meant that fighter would win that round :lol:


:lol: You'd be gutted doing that. Although you would have to be a retard to think you could bet on that.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"How do you find out what rounds the judges gave to either fight? I had a bey on Sonowski winning the first, which I think he did, but my my stake hasn't been returned. So did they give it to Johnson?"

:rofl Dazlar from ESB.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: what a cock! He most have thought 8/1 was great odds to win a round :lol:


he probably placed similiar bets on round 2 and 3 just to make sure


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Has anybody seen the tard on the other site in RBR who put money on skybet round betting thinking it meant that fighter would win that round :lol:


:rofl:rofl:rofl He see's nothing wrong with what he's just done either, fucks sake.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Has anybody seen the tard on the other site in RBR who put money on skybet round betting thinking it meant that fighter would win that round :lol:


:rofl

Though I've just put a tenner on Johnson after not having seen any of tonight's boxing...


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

King Pin looks nervous. Or he's just had a rack of spare ribs. Awful lot of lip licking.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl:rofl This Prizefighter has been comedy gold.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

War Tor!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Why did Sky start this so late? Not that it particularly bothers me but they must've lost quite a few viewers by now due to the final not starting til half 11. Should've started at 8.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> King Pin looks nervous. Or he's just had a rack of spare ribs. Awful lot of lip licking.


Judging from that interview he's been snorting lines between fights.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope the money he lost prevents him from paying his electricity bill, he needs to stay as far away from a computer as possible.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> King Pin looks nervous. Or he's just had a rack of spare ribs. Awful lot of lip licking.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl:rofl This Prizefighter has been comedy gold.


:yep


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hope Tor smashes him.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

War Tor :bbb


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

That short pulling the head back won't be that effective against Hamer.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

I like the look Hamer has on his face when he is boxing


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought Tor nicked that


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

1-0 Hamer.

Nick Halling: "Apologies for the language there. And apologies for Kevin Johnson's performance in that last round" :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Hamer round. Johnson landed the best two punches of the round nice hook followed by an uppercut but his jab isn't doing anything. Hamer's movement has Johnson looking poor.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Hamer


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

10-9 hamer


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

The best shots were landed by Johnson but he just wasn't busy enough.

Fuck, Watt's just said pretty much exactly the same as me...cunt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

20-18 Hamer


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And Hamer's just won this series of prizefighter. :deal 2-0.

Although at least one of the mong judges will have it 1-1


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Prizefighter like this works. Yes it's a bit of a circus but it's good entertainment. Hearn should have an international PF for each weight class. 4 or 5 a year with good fighters and characters. Better than some of the rehashed ones, where the same guys fight. 20-18 Hamer


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

20-19 Hamer


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck me, if I was any half decent domestic level boxer I'd be begging for the winner of this tournament. Very very poor although worth it for the comedy value


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR TOR!!!!!

20-18


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Johnson 2-0 down already IMO :happy Fuck you Kingpin!


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

That lead left is the only punch Johnson has going for him. Trying to get the right hand into it but not very successful. Hamer still outworking him but again Johnson landing some of the better shots. 

Johnson died off big time came into it looking like he had a bit more intent in him then last minute didn't do anything. 

Hamer 2-0


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hamer's arse is hanging out. WTF?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Johnson is so fucking negative its unreal.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Dreadful last round. 

29-28 Tor


----------



## diagnosismurder (Jun 12, 2012)

29-29


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Poor last round but Hamer's done enough.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: What a load of wank.

Hamer 2-1. Shit fight, shit tournament, funny night.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Come on robbery. Let's have a robbery. I fancy a robbery.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Johnson took the last but you would think he'd swept the other two the way he was fighting at the end. Hamer 2-1 for me.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

29-28 Hamer


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Another shit Kevin Johnson fight, not even Prizefighter can make him entertaining inside the ring.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

2-1 Hamer for me, Johnson will probably get the nod though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Watt: "Just score it as a 9 minute round and I think Hamer deserves it" :lol: wtf?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:happy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Right man got the decision!!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Jim Watt: "Just score it as a 9 minute round and I think Hamer deserves it" :lol: wtf?


I often do that in fights. Score them 36 minute rounds.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Roe said:


> Jim Watt: "Just score it as a 9 minute round and I think Hamer deserves it" :lol: wtf?


:lol: Jim just making up his own rules.

Good to see Hamer get the win. Didn't really notice the size difference but Johnson was massive compared to Tor.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

too slick, too well read.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl Tor Hamer taking the piss out of Prizefighter in his post fight interview


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:rofl Hamer just shitting all over prize fighter here.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

I like this little fella, honest stuff (not the big little fella from earlier, he fat).


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Is this guy retarded or what.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

This interview :rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Hamer showing a lot of class here saying it was just the format that he beat Kingpin on.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Eddie Hearn: "Good to see a grateful winner. I'll take that 32 grand back" :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

With Eddie right next to him... :rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Hearn taking back the money. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Even the winner thinks the prizefighter tournament is shit :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I missed it, what did he say?


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Tor Hamer gives the strangest interviews ever


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Go back you fucking cunts!


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha nah, were not going back


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:rofl no chance of Hamer getting back on Tv then.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fuck going back to the studio!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Hamer cracks me up, reminds of a kid i coach with that jawline..


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

aww fuck off sky, I wanted to listen to him more.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Too slick, too honest:lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I missed it, what did he say?


Basically said the people in boxing know that the win over Johnson counts for nothing. Said he only won down to the format and that he had more energy. He continued to dig himself a hole by adding in more though.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

He knows his stuff though, seems to have a decent boxing brain but Hearn's right it's a positive step in his career money wise at the least.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I missed it, what did he say?


Johnson is a better fighter, he couldn't do nothing with him, it doesn't do anything for his career, he didn't box that great winning doesn't mean shit.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

"Lets go back to the studio for some poor analysis with Nelson and McCrory than some interesting back and forth with promoter and winner"


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Hamer is brilliant. In terms of his _loquaciousness_(fancy word swag) if nothing else.

''Isn't this brilliant, Tor?''

''_Meeeeeeeh_ *proceeds to say that it doesn't mean shit*''


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Right I'm off for a well-deserved wank. Night all


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Why would he discredit his win like that? He's right, but still. Strange guy.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

wrimc said:


> "Lets go back to the studio for some poor analysis with Nelson and McCrory than some interesting back and forth with promoter and winner"


They ask him a bollocks scripted question so he gives a bullshit answer. Then when he wants to talk properly they cut him off :-( Fuck you Sky!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: thanks LHL and Shaun.

What a strange guy. First he makes Dallas a southpaw, then he says the tournament he won (beating the world number 15) was pointless :lol: what a guy


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahaha - didn't see the bit earlier where they offered hamer the trophy and he motioned for them to take it away


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

C'mon lads, it won't be remembered weeks from now, but that was a fun evenings boxing!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lad on Tor Hamer


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> I think it just must have been that no one was replying thinking about it now :lol:. I did really enjoy the auto reload though tbh, if there's any way you could make it a choice for the user I'm sure a few of us would really appreciate it.


There are a few bugs I think at the moment, let me speak to the support team at the developers website, see if I can get these kinks ironed out, then I can actually set it by "usergroup" - which means I can run a poll, let people choose whether or not they want it on or not - and do it that way.

Hopefully by this weekend or next (I have a wedding this weekend. Not my own).


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

The way that Hamer fights with his mouth open will ensure that he'll be picking himself up and wondering where the fuck he is the first time that he faces someone with a bit of pop. Entertaining nevertheless


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

lol was saying same thing about tor, dude keeps his mouth open, hasnt no one told him to shut his mouth, in the ring and out it... hope someone does break his jaw, come across as total prick, he realized what a cunt he was at the end, when eddie made the comment about wanting his 32k back and then eithered him about his career being done a favor with his win... thought he was a right arrogant prick, tried telling ed that tom dallas was a southpaw lol


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

This RBR is fucking hilarious.

Gutted I missed a 5/4 shot on Dallas being stopped :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> This RBR is fucking hilarious.
> 
> Gutted I missed a 5/4 shot on Dallas being stopped :-(


:lol: It was inevitable pal, I put 40 on him getting stopped.

It might be harsh but as soon as that American started pounding on Dallas, I started laughing my head off, hilarious.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This just topped off the night :rofl


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't see it mate, on the iPhone.

What is it?


----------

